# I can't catch a fish through the ice I need minnow head!



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

what am I doing wrong! I got my 8lb line and my 32 oz jigs tipped with everything under the sun! Need help!


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

Idiot


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

walleyekiller446 said:


> Idiot


Wow really now your making fun of me!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That seems like a solid set up.


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

Just a little bit


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Brad are you coming up Saturday morning to fish the harbor


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> Brad are you coming up Saturday morning to fish the harbor[/QUOTE
> 
> Brad won't be able to make it!!! He's got a fish fry Sunday. Told me he'll be carp hunting on meander creek reservoir. Minnowhead won't be available till dec 25th!! Hell finally be off Ogf probation. Big shout out to Kagee for letting him out early!!


----------



## QUICKRELEASE (Feb 26, 2007)

brad crappie said:


> what am I doing wrong! I got my 8lb line and my 32 oz jigs tipped with everything under the sun! Need help!


did you try wire braid?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

50 lb braid would work better than that cheap 8lb mono


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> Brad are you coming up Saturday morning to fish the harbor


Areyou talking east harbor or something closer ? I've been thinking about taking a look at some of the cle area marinas


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

East Harbor


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

laynhardwood said:


> East Harbor


Heard there's some pretty good cod and flounder there. You need at least a 24" diameter hole, however. A power auger attachment on a Bobcat skid steer (every serious ice fisherman should have one) will
do the trick.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

laynhardwood said:


> Brad are you coming up Saturday morning to fish the harbor


Not sure my daughter is in town from Florida!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok that's cool. I was hoping to meet up with you guys. I am hoping it's still a go next weekend but will have to wait and see. The harbor has a little over 8" today where my friends are set up. Of course I'm working and I keep getting pics like these


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

laynhardwood said:


> Ok that's cool. I was hoping to meet up with you guys. I am hoping it's still a go next weekend but will have to wait and see. The harbor has a little over 8" today where my friends are set up. Of course I'm working and I keep getting pics like these
> View attachment 226226


It kills I know


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Love this thread. Blllaaahhhhh


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

lovin life said:


> Love this thread. Blllaaahhhhh


I love every one!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

brad crappie said:


> I love every one!


Even hillbillies?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Fish2Win said:


> Even hillbillies?


Yes even myself!


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Pretty small bluegill!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Are you talking about the bluegill that's in the photo with the 13-3/4" perch


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

brad crappie said:


> what am I doing wrong! I got my 8lb line and my 32 oz jigs tipped with everything under the sun! Need help!


I think your jigs are too big. A 2lb jig might be a bit much for a panfish to handle. Now the cod and flounder however...


----------

